# What is wrong with my Penn Senator 14/0?



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently bought 2 14/0 Penn Senators off of EBay. One of the is perfect and brand new the other looks new but there is something a matter with the free spool lever and I need help figuring it out. The pictures shows the gold piece where the free spool lever is screwed on. But the problem is the gold price doesn’t stick out of the reel so you can’t screw on the free spool lever.
Please help!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith aka Oceanmaster is your man.
Hopefully he will chime in. I think he still works on reels some. By far the best there is.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reid D said:


> I recently bought 2 14/0 Penn Senators off of EBay. One of the is perfect and brand new the other looks new but there is something a matter with the free spool lever and I need help figuring it out. The pictures shows the gold piece where the free spool lever is screwed on. But the problem is the gold price doesn’t stick out of the reel so you can’t screw on the free spool lever.
> Please help!


Put the screw in it and pull it out. If it does not come out someone has had it apart and assembled it wrong. Plenty of brake downs on the internet. Did it come like that or did it fall in when you took it off?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It has to come apart. The eccentric has came out of position. No charge


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

yes it has to come apart. relatively easy fix. A spring has pushed out from the back and has to be put back in place. No easy way to push it back in to the little hole from the front. Keith offered to help. Depending on where you are I am in Niceville and can easily help also if you are closer this way than pensacola. 
no charge. Probably a 5 to 10 min fix, although when you are in there I would recommend taking a little more time and greasing everything up well.


----------



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

I live in Georgia near Athens so probably better if I try and do it on my own if someone could give me some pointers/steps on how to do it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reid D said:


> I live in Georgia near Athens so probably better if I try and do it on my own if someone could give me some pointers/steps on how to do it.


Trying to explain it would not work out well. Google a parts brake down or a youtube video there are plenty on senators.


----------

